# Removal of suture from subcutaneus tissue



## lchristy (Apr 27, 2010)

A retained suture was removed from subcutaneus tissue under local anesthesia. Would the suture be considered a foreign body? I can't use the removal of suture codes because cpt states "under anesthesia other than local" and since the removal was performed under local only, I can't seem to find another code, other than 10121, Incision and removal of foreign body, subcutanues tissue. any help is appreciated. 

thanks 
Leah


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 28, 2010)

*More details, please*

Is this in the global surgical period?  Is there an abscess or infection?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lchristy (Apr 28, 2010)

retained suture removal was the only procedure performed. It was not done in the global period. DX is wound granuloma. patient had a prior craniotomy not performed from my group. the suture was removed from the cranial subcutaneus tissue. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 30, 2010)

*10121*

Without seeing the full report, it's hard to give you a definitive answer, but 10121 seems to fit what you've described.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

